# more deep snow adventures



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw I love them Kendal! And I love the new pic you have of them in your signature.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

just love seeing your pics will have to get camera out x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

You take lovely pictures! I find that with a chocolate cockapoo it is really hard to get a good pic. Every photo just looks like a brown blob - you can't see Dylan's features at all!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol same with the black lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

totally agree wilfs black ... he looks lovely then i do a david bailey and you cant even tell which way round hes facing x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

still waiting on puppy photos lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know ...I know ..lol .. I could be making it all up need to produce some as proof lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I love Delta's coat, it looks so soft and perfectly curled!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it was a jaket we must have baught for gypsy but never used,


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

oh I meant her fur coat! I love how it is curled so perfectly


----------



## Topplayer (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like alot of fun in the snow, raven loves it too. I will try and get some pictures up of her in the snow


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL i posted that on my way to work lol wasnto long out my bed and didnt read it propperly lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

heehee no problem! either way, she is beautiful. does she still have her puppy coat or is that how her fur should remain for the rest of her life? i know that their fur can change but I'm not sure how much


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats still he puppy coat, she is 5 months old her coat will change about 8 months old round about her first clip. she is curlier than any of the other three were at her age.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She s lovely and to think I nearly got her sister, she s going to be striking x


----------

